# front license plate



## farslayr (Jul 8, 2004)

Well it finally happened- got pulled over for no front plate..! What are you guys using? The stock bracket? Do you HAVE to drill holes?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

farslayr said:


> Well it finally happened- got pulled over for no front plate..! What are you guys using? The stock bracket? Do you HAVE to drill holes?


Meh , leave it off. That'll happen once a year. I haven't had a front plate on ANY of my cars for over 10 years. It's like a $30 fine here. Far as I'm concerned $30 a year to leave my front plate off is pretty good.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Meh , leave it off. That'll happen once a year. I haven't had a front plate on ANY of my cars for over 10 years. It's like a $30 fine here. Far as I'm concerned $30 a year to leave my front plate off is pretty good.


I agree, havent had front plates on any of my cars for the past 6 years. TX is $25 if I remeber right, havent actualy been ticketed in years. Got pulled over about a year ago, guy let me go, not worth his time.


----------

